# Vertical dieting - stan efferding



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Looking into stans vertical dieting - has anyone got the ebook ?

Seen a post by @Sparkey about seeing one of stans seminars thought you may have some info/interest on this subject


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

MRSTRONG said:


> Looking into stans vertical dieting - has anyone got the ebook ?
> 
> Seen a post by @Sparkey about seeing one of stans seminars thought you may have some info/interest on this subject


 The seminar's are here bud, he covers the vertical diet in the first and the third.

Not got the book though.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Welcome back Ewan! I like all his info, well presented and reasoned also :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sparkey said:


> The seminar's are here bud, he covers the vertical diet in the first and the third.
> 
> Not got the book though.


 Cheers buddy came across your thread lastnight - good info thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

superdrol said:


> Welcome back Ewan! I like all his info, well presented and reasoned also :thumbup1:


 Hello mate hope your well , yeah seems to be pretty popular and I'm having digestive issues so I'm gonna look into it further and see if it helps


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> Hello mate hope your well , yeah seems to be pretty popular and I'm having digestive issues so I'm gonna look into it further and see if it helps


 White rice and steak are your new best friends (and drop tren if your on it! I ran it for four weeks but if I can't eat I can't grow! And haribo aren't exactly nutritious but I was eating bags just to get carbs in!)


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

broscience


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> broscience


 How so ?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> How so ?





MRSTRONG said:


> How so ?


 Steak and rice all day?

Cant see it helping digestion


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> Steak and rice all day?
> 
> Cant see it helping digestion


 It's not quite that simple , the foods in the diet are easily digestible and of low digestive impact .


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> It's not quite that simple , the foods in the diet are easily digestible and of low digestive impact .


 no harm in trying mate

x


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> Steak and rice all day?
> 
> Cant see it helping digestion


 you can't see the difference between steak and rice compared to pizza for digestion?  phil heath says he prefers fish and rice to steak as he can eat more and digest it easier, gut bio is real everyone is different


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

orangeandpears said:


> you can't see the difference between steak and rice compared to pizza for digestion?  phil heath says he prefers fish and rice to steak as he can eat more and digest it easier, gut bio is real everyone is different


 Wagwan


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

MRSTRONG said:


> Looking into stans vertical dieting - has anyone got the ebook ?
> 
> Seen a post by @Sparkey about seeing one of stans seminars thought you may have some info/interest on this subject


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/314517-stan-efferding-the-vertical-diet-20-the-complete-book/?do=embed


----------



## gt4_ade (Apr 22, 2010)

Sparkey said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/314517-stan-efferding-the-vertical-diet-20-the-complete-book/?do=embed


 Thanks for this mate much appreciated


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sparkey said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/314517-stan-efferding-the-vertical-diet-20-the-complete-book/?do=embed


 Cheers buddy ?


----------

